# Speaking of dogs raised in family units(packs)



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am on an airerdale showbreeders board on very moderated status. The show/hobby breeders just had a fit that I keep the males and females together year around. OMG, they just breed continually is what their rant was about. Like they had a clue! I guess this is why they are hobby breeders. News flash. They come into season on time, the male breeds them, they may take on one back to back. After that, bred or not they very seldom take for at least a year. Jack is going on 16 mo old. I think she is pregnant and this will be the first litter since Jack. The pups from Cassidy's last litter are all over a year. She has been bred as was Jacks mom, just hasn't taken. Pretty much the same with all the females. Even though we try to meddle with everything, nature just seems to have things covered. Although I am sharing this here, I told the showfolks nothing....just let em stew.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

You could always throw in the odd tale here and there of the odd two headed pup just for good measure :-D.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should tell us where the forum is, so we can be mad airedale breeders too. We can tell them all about how we saw some wolves one time and now are experts in pack behavior.


----------

